# Favorite boot brand?



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll have to go with Salomon Boots. The technology is very innovative and comfortable, imho you can't go wrong with Salomon. Now I can't say I have much experience with other boot brands because I've never owned a brand other than Salomon but I can say that I've tried on and even demoed a few of the other brands and comfort was always an issue for me. I wear a size 13 boot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

I wear a size 12, I was actually thinking about getting a pair of rome boots, im going to have to check out solomon


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll have to go with Salomon as well. I've tried Burton and Ride boots and they were good too. But the Salomons fit me the best and I just like the low profile to them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Salomon is pretty good, but in recent years their quality has slipped a bit. I really like Van's these days. Very durable. DC on the other had. Thought I would give them a try. The stitching blew out on the side of my boot in just over a month. Around 10 days on their top of the line boot. That was craptacular performance...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

craptacular, great word....but yeah, you would recommend vans killclimbz?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

salomon. they are the only boots i've ever had, but i love em. i have heard nothing but good about vans also. and i've heard a lot of bad things about dc. 

on a side note, damn these blueberries are good!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Forsure Vans. Quality all the way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I have only rode on salomons and Burton, out of those 2... Salomon hands down


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I think solomon is winning...


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Forum Boots*

Forum Kicker SLR, stiff at first but home sweet home now. Absolutly love them. They seem a lot like my previous Burton Ions which I loved for three seasons! (speed lace hook broke)


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I love my 32's. I want to try out Vans and Salomon though


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah, whenever I get off my ass and get a job, I think I might have to jump on the bandwagon and get some solomon's...and dude, get those ramp plans up :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> yeah, whenever I get off my ass and get a job, I think I might have to jump on the bandwagon and get some solomon's...and dude, get those ramp plans up :laugh:


haha ok ok ok. I'll try to get them up by sunday. its a busy week. tomorrow i work from 6-5. ill probably be pooped but i think i can do it. if not, ill try thursday, got grab rehersal though, and friday is gradamuation. about 345234646745 grad parties to go to sat. ill get them done though


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

hey dont forget to schedule me in there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

don't do it after those grad parties.....gonna end up putting up the plans when your drunk, forget to throw in some parts, and I'm gonna fall through the ramp and die :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

kylekilljoy said:


> hey dont forget to schedule me in there!


AND KYLE! KYLE AND I ARE HANGING OUT TOO! I'm may take him to grad parties, wether he wants to go or not.



con3593 said:


> don't do it after those grad parties.....gonna end up putting up the plans when your drunk, forget to throw in some parts, and I'm gonna fall through the ramp and die :laugh:


Haha, we'll see if I drink. Most of them are hosted by parents, so yeah... There'll be parties though.

And I'll make sure that I'm perfectly sober when I get those plans drawn up. and i'll PM you before I post them, so you can be the first


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

boo @ the dry grad parties but yay @ the first one to die by means of poorly built ramp :cheeky4:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

burtons fit my feet, only brand ive used. so i guess im the lone burtoner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Vans, I've been wearing their skate shoes for almost twenty years so I guess it's only natural I wear their boots too.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i wore salomon malamutes. i like to tear up the off piste pooder and to do it with hate filled aggression, so stiff booties were key.

the moots did a good job for several seasons, (a season for me is little more than 20 days sadly) but did have a fade in the support which had to be adjusted to. their comfort and fast lace tho were exceptional

however, i have always worn Vans shoes and so my brand loyalty expanded from street shoe to mountain boot as soon as the sal's died. i got the fargo focus, with the double boa.

sadly these were fraught with manufacturing defects and effectively ruined a trip to canada. but to their credit, vans replaced the boots for a pair of brand new cirro (i got the very first pair to enter the UK!) and some free stuff too to compensate me.

their comfort and support and of course the double boa system absolutely rock.

sal moots are excellent, but so too are the vans (altho i tried the former more than the latter)


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Impressive to say the least, glad to see others praising Salomon. With that said I may need to step into some Vans this season and see what thats about, based on some of the posts they are awesome.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i've only ridden airwalk (am i showing my age or how long i have been riding? haha) and burton boots. its time to retire the burtons. i will hopefully be moving into some vans or 32s for this season.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I hear alot of good things about the 32's Ive seen them on other riders they look well built and comfy


yeah DCP loves his. thats half the reason i'm looking at em.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try those on too, anything else? got solomon, vans, and 32 to try on...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

FYI on 32's. They have quality issues much like DC. I would be wary.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

re 32 quality....

my missus got the 32 prions and they lasted a helluva lot longer than her Rome binders.....

just saying.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Its a far cry from those "sore" boots I used to strap on an old board with rubber straps










???


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have not had any problems with my 32s and the DC boots I had lasted me for 4 years, so....


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

I am currently riding in Vans BFB's which I must admit are very comfy but I have been told Salomon and Northwave are good. I use to have Burton Hails and they were horrible, after about two weeks the liner stretched and it felt like my feet were swimming in them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> I have not had any problems with my 32s and the DC boots I had lasted me for 4 years, so....


Well my DC boots lasted me less than two months before the outer stitching on the boots blew. This was on their Allegiance boots.

Not saying they you can't get a pair that lasts from either, but after doing some surfin' on the net and talking to a few insiders I am not too impressed with either DC or 32.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Salomon, hands down. I have yet to try Vans boots, but at this point, don't NEED to just because the Salomon's are still going. That, and the store keeps selling out of them before I get the chance to try a pair on >-|


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i agree with Carmens point. In manufacturing you have good lots and bad lots of goods. and sometimes there is no reason why one lot is good and one is bad. i work in mfg, i see this happen all the time. 

i spose its how the manufacturer handles this. i.e. customer service, product replacement.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm, wheres snowwolf and gypsy and mooz on this one?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Well Mooz and Gypsy are tired resting.

But I was wondering the same thing about Snow, its been a few days since I really see him around.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

pshh "resting" (getting shitfaced drunk and passing out)


----------

